# BunnyBoxHop's~ Days with the quackers, clucks and the farm



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 7, 2017)

This is my journal of my life with animals! I will put my days in here with my animals. Press my user and find out about me! I won't write everyday and I might end up going a month without writing, but who knows! 

*Day 1*
Spent time with the ducklings outside and found out they are a pair.

Talking to parents: "Oh no! They are boy and girl!"

My mind: Oh no! Many, many ducklings. This is awful! (He he he) ( )


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 17, 2017)

*Day 2*
Yesterday, 1 hour ago was yesterday , it was storming and I just moved my ducks over to our new house and it was their first time outside in the rain. Make matters worse it was a REAL BAD storm! Well, they don't have anything yet, to cover them, so they were all huddled and freaking out, so being that crazy gal I am, I go outside in the POURING rain to save my ducks from the rain (There was lightning and thunder and bad wind as well. ) I cover them up a little spot of their pen. They were happy, I was happy. I go inside soaked and FREEZIN' and sit down in front of the window to watch them. Not the safest move with a bad storm, but did I ever say I was smart? No.... I went outside to save ducks from rain for goodness sake! THEY REALIZED, BY THE TIME I GOT IN THE HOUSE AND SAT DOWN IN MY SOAKED CLOTHES, THAT RAIN IS FUN!!!!!!  I don't think they really ever "used" the cover I put over them. -_- (It wasn't a blanket or "cover", it was a cover... If you get what I'm saying there.  I don't.) It was fun though.... Till I couldn't take a shower due to lightning. -_-


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 17, 2017)

@ChickenCowboy02 
@Dan26552 
@micah wotring 
@Hybridchucks 
@LauraBrown 
@CinnamonEli 
@Poka_Doodle 
@Sourland 
@Flock Master64 
@GrowingHomestead16 
@CuzChickens 
@casportpony 
@Sassysarah123 
@Bills Vs Beaks 
@chicken4prez 
@Goatgirl47 
@TAH 
@TheKindaFarmGal 
@HeavensHens88


----------



## TAH (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey!!! 

How are ya?


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 17, 2017)

I will do a bit this evening!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 17, 2017)

Following.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 17, 2017)

TAH said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How are ya?


Hey!

I'm good! 




Hybridchucks said:


> I will do a bit this evening!


Okay... What do you exactly mean? 



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Following.


Yay!


----------



## HeavensHens88 (Jul 17, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> @ChickenCowboy02
> @Dan26552
> @micah wotring
> @Hybridchucks
> ...


Hey CC!  Thanks for tagging (absent) me! 
Nice journal! Following!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 17, 2017)

HeavensHens88 said:


> Hey CC!  Thanks for tagging (absent) me!
> Nice journal! Following!


Hey!  

 You're welcome!

Thanks! 

Great!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 17, 2017)

I got up at 6:30 went to get chickens and ducks up, went on BYC did my work
went to see hens and worked on allotment
came back went to a neighbours field to hold all sorts of chickens and goats, came home went on BYC and ate tea (dinner as some people call it) went on my phone 
Yep and now on BYH!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for tagging me!!!! Cool!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 19, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Thanks for tagging me!!!! Cool!


You're welcome! Thanks!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

*Day 3*
 I am getting a rescue goat very soon!  It will be like 2 to 5 days probably! I can't wait! I am going to give you a run over on her. She is so sweet and gentle. She had a friend, but her friend got bit by something and she passed away, so we are going to get another friend for her. She hates it when we leave her. She doesn't want us to leave. Her name is Alpine and of course she's an Alpine goat.  That would be the second animal that is named after it's breed from us.  Alpine is a rescue goat. I will have to post pictures of her, when I get her! 
I might not explained that very well.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 21, 2017)

and u are gonna post a vid of her on Boots and Chicken Poop? I HOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

Hybridchucks said:


> and u are gonna post a vid of her on Boots and Chicken Poop? I HOPE!!!!!!!


I think we'll just do that!  Great idea!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 21, 2017)

what did Emily think?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

She liked it! We always talk about what videos we do!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Jul 21, 2017)

awesome!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

Yepsi!


----------



## chicken4prez (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for tagging me! Looks cool!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 29, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Thanks for tagging me! Looks cool!


You're welcome! Thanks!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 29, 2017)

*Day 4*
Look what I found today y'all! I have a sweet story too and a crazy me story.

So, my Mom and Dad were out and when they came back my Mom went over to the ducks to check on them. Well, my girl duck was laying down and my male duck got my Mom's attention and pointed out they needed water. They were a little low, but not all the way out. My Mom apparently didn't pay to close of attention. She thought he was looking after his lady and getting her some water. Come to find out, he was watching after her! I went out to give them some water and find this in their water! Sorry for the dirtiness, they sure do know how to get food in their water. Lol!




Don't worry it was dead and is now out of the water and my ducks are okay. 

Look what I found... First one on this plant! (I think)




I was going to dump out the spider, when I saw something move in the hay/grass (trying to grow grass) It looked like a snake or something that could sting me like some sort of bee from the glance I got of it. So, I go dump out the spider. To be safe, just in case it was a snake (at least I'm smart in some way), I go and slide on my boots. P.S I was wearing shorts. I go over to where I saw it, which was a small hole in the ground. It had went back in its hole. I poke around at the whole, not the smartest move, and found this!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow!! It's a cricket....now ya can go Fishing and catch dinner.......my ducks eat spiders....


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 29, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wow!! It's a cricket....now ya can go Fishing and catch dinner.......my ducks eat spiders....


Em uh. There is a lot a big ones on my backyard. Mine like grasshoppers and worms!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 29, 2017)

My KCs and Rouens will eat any bug around....and the fish, too....


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 29, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> My KCs and Rouens will eat any bug around....and the fish, too....


Cool. Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 30, 2017)

Here's the ducks....actually there are 12...1 is setting on the nest mound.... ....


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 30, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here's the ducks....actually there are 12...1 is setting on the nest mound....View attachment 37236 ....


Awwww! There so cute!


----------



## chicken4prez (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow! That spider freaked me out when I first saw it! I like spiders but not really the bigger ones....


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 31, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Wow! That spider freaked me out when I first saw it! I like spiders but not really the bigger ones....View attachment 37251


Oh my goodness! Me neither!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 31, 2017)

*Day 5*
The day I found all that cool stuff..... Disaster happened that night! It's kinda a unspoken problem, but I'll just say this... Someone I know, trusted someone that didn't needed to be trusted.  It makes me SO sad! I'm not a crying person, but it made me cry.. a few times.. I feel a tad better, but it still heartbreaks me. I have a headache right now to add on top of that as well. Then yesterday my sister went over to the chickens and (I have a broody) 1 of the 2 eggs that were under her were out in the middle of the run, ice cold!! Worse part is, is that my sister bought those eggs and she had bought 8, but 6 of em got smashed to pieces!

P.S
I found this yesterday.


----------



## chicken4prez (Jul 31, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> *Day 5*
> The day I found all that cool stuff..... Disaster happened that night! It's kinda a unspoken problem, but I'll just say this... Someone I know, trusted someone that didn't needed to be trusted.  It makes me SO sad! I'm not a crying person, but it made me cry.. a few times.. I feel a tad better, but it still heartbreaks me. I have a headache right now to add on top of that as well. Then yesterday my sister went over to the chickens and (I have a broody) 1 of the 2 eggs that were under her were out in the middle of the run, ice cold!! Worse part is, is that my sister bought those eggs and she had bought 8, but 6 of em got smashed to pieces!
> 
> P.S
> ...


Oh no! I'm so sorry!!! I found one of my fertilized eggs ice cold a few days ago too so I know how you feel. 



One of my hens named Sarah is currently dying of worms.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ooo!! Good pic of a garden spider, they are really good to have around....outside....they eat a lot of bugs, are pretty, and make really nice webs....when the dew gathers on the strands it is seen much better and can make for wonderful pics. Sorry to hear about the eggs, but it does happen and sometimes the hen will just leave them, too. We have ducks setting on eggs, but they won't stay on the eggs in the nest but keep moving the nest and leaving eggs behind with forming ducks in them. The only sure way to hatch some is with an incubator. Sure hope things get better for ya and the headache goes away, too.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 31, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry!!! I found one of my fertilized eggs ice cold a few days ago too so I know how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my hens named Sarah is currently dying of worms.


Thanks! Oh, I am so sorry!  

Oh no!!! I am so so sorry to hear that!       



CntryBoy777 said:


> Ooo!! Good pic of a garden spider, they are really good to have around....outside....they eat a lot of bugs, are pretty, and make really nice webs....when the dew gathers on the strands it is seen much better and can make for wonderful pics. Sorry to hear about the eggs, but it does happen and sometimes the hen will just leave them, too. We have ducks setting on eggs, but they won't stay on the eggs in the nest but keep moving the nest and leaving eggs behind with forming ducks in them. The only sure way to hatch some is with an incubator. Sure hope things get better for ya and the headache goes away, too.


They are pretty.... Especially with the dew on the webs! 

Yeah. :/ Aww, that's so sad!  Thanks!  I've had a slight one, like all day, but I feel much better.


----------



## chicken4prez (Jul 31, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Thanks! Oh, I am so sorry!
> 
> Oh no!!! I am so so sorry to hear that!
> 
> ...


Thanks.   I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 31, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Thanks.   I'm gonna miss her.


 I don't even know her, but I will to.  If that makes since.


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 1, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> I don't even know her, but I will to.  If that makes since.


I understand. I just found out that my egg that froze is still alive! I'm hoping it's going to be strong enough to make it through hatching.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Aug 1, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> I understand. I just found out that my egg that froze is still alive! I'm hoping it's going to be strong enough to make it through hatching.



That's awesome! I hope so too.  If any hatch, I might get one. :/ I can't really candle the eggs either, because they are really dark and we don't have any suitable candling flashlight.


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 2, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> That's awesome! I hope so too.  If any hatch, I might get one. :/ I can't really candle the eggs either, because they are really dark and we don't have any suitable candling flashlight.


Aw that's too bad. Thankfully we got a flashlight at Walmart and it works perfectly! 

One of our eggs is hatching!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Aug 2, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Aw that's too bad. Thankfully we got a flashlight at Walmart and it works perfectly!
> 
> One of our eggs is hatching!


Yeah, I guess we will see if one hatches.  The estimated hatch date is this Friday. 

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 2, 2017)

So, do ya know what breed that ya are expecting to hatch?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Aug 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, do ya know what breed that ya are expecting to hatch?


Black Copper Marans.


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 3, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Yeah, I guess we will see if one hatches.  The estimated hatch date is this Friday.
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!


Sarah died yesterday so we named the chick Sarah.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Aug 3, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> View attachment 37367
> Sarah died yesterday so we named the chick Sarah.


I'm so sorry!  The chick is adorable, though.


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 3, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> I'm so sorry!  The chick is adorable, though.


Thanks! Another egg is hatching! It was left in the cold all night when it was in the egg so I'm really worried about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sorry ya lost the one there @chicken4prez , it is bad to lose one for sure.....and Congrats on such a cute little "Peeper", hope the other turns out fine for ya, too. On the naming, what if it turns out to be a roo?....ya may have to change it a little farther down the road....


----------



## chicken4prez (Aug 3, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry ya lost the one there @chicken4prez , it is bad to lose one for sure.....and Congrats on such a cute little "Peeper", hope the other turns out fine for ya, too. On the naming, what if it turns out to be a roo?....ya may have to change it a little farther down the road....


Thanks! The other one hatched successfully! I'm very tired though because Sarah and the new chick had to have help hatching. The membrane dried so it made it hard for them to hatch. It was very stressful because it's my first time hatching and I had to help 2 out of 3. Sarah only needed a bit of help but the newest one I had to help it the whole way. It's alive and well! And I know it is best to leave the eggs alone but this was my choice and there was no other way.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, I'm down 5 chickens. A predator got into the coop. I don't know what in the world happened to the 5th though. 

Yesterday I found a 4 to 5 foot snake in the coop. (Looked like a black snake)
I'm sorry for the quick post, but I have something to do and my phone is freezing.  Well, gotta go!


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Well, I'm down 5 chickens. A predator got into the coop. I don't know what in the world happened to the 5th though.
> 
> Yesterday I found a 4 to 5 foot snake in the coop. (Looked like a black snake)
> I'm sorry for the quick post, but I have something to do and my phone is freezing.  Well, gotta go!


That is terrible! I am so sorry!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> That is terrible! I am so sorry!


Thanks! 
Other than the chickens and stuff.
I've been doing pretty good.


----------

